# Summerfest 07 AC/NJ



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I will be watching as the dates come closer. Will be in the states June 29th till July 21st in Texas then off to the Jersey Shore (LBI). 
I hope we can work something out.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I vote for a meetup in AC at either the Borgata or Tropicana (Trop actually has a Tinder Box cigar shop inside and the new "Quarter" area is really nice)

Date should be up to red. Once it is narrowed down I can work around it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

We will be coming to Jersey in my in-law 8 pax van so, if some want to stay in AC other's are welcome at our place and we could ride down from there. Spend a day at the beach and head down to AC at night. Don't know. It would be a great mini herf. I think the first Saturday or Second Saturday we are there. I need a calendar. What are the first two Saturday's in August.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep me in the loop for this guys. AC is not far from me.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Keep me in the loop for this guys. AC is not far from me.


No problem Rick. It could be a good time. I know we can make this happen.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Toby, Dayve, crider anyone else. What are your thoughts on this. Do you think you could make it. If we don't win any money at least we will share a CC or two. Ha.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm...depending on when it is, I might be able to make it out for at least a day trip anyhow. Any more info on it? Is there a website?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

CRider said:


> Hmmm...depending on when it is, I might be able to make it out for at least a day trip anyhow. Any more info on it? Is there a website?


No web sites. Just trying to have a weekend get together of some BOTL for some fun at the beach and a night in AC. I am trying for the first or second weekend in August. I can show you all a good time on LBI and then show you all how to lose $$$$$$ in AC. Not!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ahhh, ok. Well, 2nd weekend in August will work better for me if I'm able to make it at all...I won't have my son that weekend. But if the first weekend works better for everyone else, I can switch weekends or something so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It would have to be the 1st weekend in Aug. I'm previously engaged the 2nd weekend...An over-nighter in A/C could be WAY fun!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just as an FYI, Saturday Aug 4th or 11th are $375 a night at the Tropicana. You don't even want to know how much Borgata is.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't think I can pull a weekender, but I might be able to make a full day trip out of it, depending on where it is :smile:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> just as an FYI, Saturday Aug 4th or 11th are $375 a night at the Tropicana. You don't even want to know how much Borgata is.


 mg: :banghead: :bawling:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> > just as an FYI, Saturday Aug 4th or 11th are $375 a night at the Tropicana. You don't even want to know how much Borgata is.
> 
> 
> mg: :banghead: :bawling:


yeah, unless I can get comped, I will probably just be up for they day and back home that night. It's less than 2 hours, so not too tough for me.

Have we narrowed down a date yet?

I suggest we meet up at the Tinder Box inside the Tropicana.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

It looks like the 4th would have to be the day. We leave on the 11th to drive to Atlanta and fly out on the 13th. The 4th works for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

We get into New Jersey on the 4th and check into our house (bay front duplex) we have both floors. Beautiful view of the bay and sunsets. Check in is 1400 and we will be ready to do AC that evening. Checking out on the 11th so, only chance is the first weekend unless we do it during the week.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

the 4th it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Anton. As soon as I get there I will give you a call. PM me you phone #.
See you then.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

We still all good for August 4th?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> opcorn:


book your flight already!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:
> ...


Dude...... maybe you didn't see.....

I have blood clots right now....

EVEN THOUGH..... I would DIE to party with you and Red......

I'll pass this time. :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

yeah, I guess you're no good to us if you aren't 100%.

Rest up for next time.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> yeah, I guess you're no good to us if you aren't 100%.
> 
> Rest up for next time.


You bet ya!

I wanta make the C-bid Fest in PA some time..... so maybe we could stratigize that one next year....

Are you coming down for the CR herf in Sept?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I would, but the wife is due Aug 15th

would be hard to pull that one off.

She's going to be coming with me to C-Fest 2008 with the baby, so you might be able to meet her there. We're going to do a whole weekend at the resort.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> I would, but the wife is due Aug 15th
> 
> would be hard to pull that one off.
> 
> She's going to be coming with me to C-Fest 2008 with the baby, so you might be able to meet her there. We're going to do a whole weekend at the resort.


Do you know the weekend already? And is it the same resort as the event? That is what kept me from going the year before last.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

no date yet, I'll post when I know.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am stuck working that whole weekend.... :sad:


----------

